# Temporary transducer mount



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sea sucker


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had a Scotty mount on a kayak, worked well with a bullet 'ducer. The bigger 3n1 may be a bit more than the Scotty will handle. There may be a difference in the mount for a kayak vs a boat mount. I have also seen old transom mounted trolling motors converted to transducer mounts, easily flips up and down.
Just be sure to turn the transducer off when out of the water, it can overheat and crack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sea sucker


This wasn’t an insult...









Transducer Mount


Got a new depth finder or fish finder and you don’t want to permanently mount the transducer? Use SeaSucker’s new transducer mount!




www.seasucker.com


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Ordered Sea Sucker transducer mount. Thanks Mac
Joe


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Non taken.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

That Would be a good screen name for some of those trolls 🤣 "sea sucker" followed by "Bottom Feeder" 😅🤣😂 sorry smacks got me laughing 😃


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SeaSucker makes some good stuff.


----------

